# FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

Here are the stats: 
1998 Audi A6 
2.8 30V V6
Automatic / Tiptronic
54,000 Miles 
Full 4.2 wide body conversion 
4.2 Brakes
tan leather, all 4 heated seats , dual climate control, power everything, 6 Disc CD changer, Bose system, cruise control 
Lowered with New Dimension springs and factory struts 
S4 Steering Wheel 
Bmw M5 Mirrors 
Rear Spoiler 
HID Headlights 
The car is in great shape with the exception of a few little scratches in the rear bumper, oil changed every 4,000 miles with full synthetic, and has a clean New Hampshire title, located on Long Island , N.Y
Here is a Picture: 








I'm asking $17,000 Neg for it 
Any Questions or anything email me at [email protected]


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*(narrow) Re: FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body (TheFNMan)*

What may I have seen that makes these fenders look puny?
It was a 6 or 8, E-body 4.2 Audi, but the fenders were huge flared caverns, making a simple S4 look like a spectator, enough to easily fit 275mm wide tire within the fender. It was beautiful and shaped as one expects.
What was the body model?


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (narrow) Re: FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body (jhillyer)*

im not sure what u are askin but this is the same body and fenders as the 4.2 whcih is a lot wider than any other A6 
im negotiable on the price in case anyone is interested ??????


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: (narrow) Re: FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body (TheFNMan)*

The beast I watched in front of my driving I-680N this afternoon was bulging like two sets of hips.
...and the guy driving was one of those types not know when to get fuel if not for the reserve level alarm, so he did not affix aftermarket body. It was a hands-off leaseholder stock type, just most wide, surpassing anything I've seen at this site.


[Modified by jhillyer, 10:05 PM 2-12-2003]


----------



## TheFNMan (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (narrow) Re: FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body (jhillyer)*

anyone, anyone


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (narrow) Re: FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body (TheFNMan)*

s6


----------



## 1Slow2Liter (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (narrow) Re: FS: Audi A6 - Wide Body (TheFNMan)*









I would have taken this cuz I want a A6 but I have to pay off my Golf first....and I won't be done doin that till the end of the year..best of luck with the sale


[Modified by 1Slow2Liter, 6:12 AM 2-26-2003]


----------

